# Decided on Motobecane Nemesis (Pro?)



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

I am a budding triathlete, among other things, but I do not presently own a bike. In any regards after some exhaustive research I have decided that the Nemesis will be money well spent on a bike that will suit my needs. Money which I presently do not have, but will hopefully be able to save before some events next year. 

I digress, does anyone have any sizing or other tips in picking out a frame size on this bike. I am in the 5'11" range and hope to be riding pretty aggressively. I'm kicking around the 56 and 54. Ideally I'd like to have the pro version, but will see how my funds are when some of the races I hope to do next year get closer. Anyway, just opening this up for some Nemesis discussion.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Deciding on a bike then trying to make it fit is backwards. You need to figure out what fits, ride a few (or several, or many, or a bunch, or lots), then decide what will work within your budget. Buying a first bike over the internet without ever putting your butt on the saddle is a good way to get the wrong bike.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

To go even more in deptth with that reply. Things you need to look out for.

Do all the parts work for me?
"There are times that people get the TT bikes with STI levers just so they can use it on long century rides. If you are a hardcore tri, just get the NemBike.

Can I get my bike 'fit' at a shop?
Getting the rough size is not too hard. Use the online competativecyclist.xxx fit calculator.
Compare the numbers from the calculation on to the geometry sizing chart. that will get you very close. only other adjustments that need to be made are seat height, seat set back, stem rise, stem length, and aero bar position. But find a shop that can assemble your bike and get you properly fit. Call around, but look for a Trek or a Specialized Shop...fitting is usually a part of executive sales training in those shops.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

*Bought a Nemesis About a Year Ago*



Had it fitted by a pro -- Well worth it for the peace of mind and confidence if nothing else. You'd have to be a freak not to be fittable. There isn't that much difference between frames that can't be accommodated by adjusting the seat post, stem, bars, etc.
I switched out the crank for a 180mm -- but that's just me. So I didn't see the reason to spring for the Dura-Ace model. The Ultegra power train works fine. The bar-end shifters are actually DA anyway. 
I shopped used "brand name" bikes on ebay and craigslist, but figured that I would have to make some changes to whatever bike I bought.
I have special race wheels that I use for events. The wheels that came with the bike are quite serviceable, but they are not all-out aero wheels. 
In a year I put about 1200 miles on it (I have two other bikes; 7000 miles total for 2008) including 9 time trial race events. Bottom line: It was a good decision.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

That sounds like a sweet setup... buy the cheaper model then go get some Carbon wheels for racing. That really in the only reason to go pro, but the pro wheels are not that much better.

Nemesis + bikeisland.com wheels


----------



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you for the replies thus far and the personal review. That fitting calculator is pretty cool. Will have to get my wife or one of the kids to help with me with some measurements. I roughed out some self measurements, but you need an extra hand or two for some of them. Its suggestion would be the 58cm frame for me. 

Will consider getting the standard model and scrap the Pro model all together. I suppose that $300 delta could go towards some items like pedals, some shoes and other things it might be nice to have initially. Then pick up some better wheels down the road. AFAIK, the "upgrades" on the Pro model are Dura-Ace derailleurs, carbon crank, different bottom bracket, brakes and the wheels. 

Yes, on the bike shop fitting. There is a nice shop in town that has been recommended by a few people. I even met one of the employees that I may be doing some training with.


----------

